# TWEWY wallpaper



## azotyp (May 13, 2008)

I was watching one image board and in wallpapers I found this TWEWY wallpaper maybe someone will find it usefull


----------



## CockroachMan (May 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## Orc (May 13, 2008)

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subarashiki/w...1_1280x1024.jpg
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subarashiki/w...2_1280x1024.jpg
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subarashiki/w...3_1280x1024.jpg
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/subarashiki/w...4_1280x1024.jpg


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 13, 2008)

Wow, that's really "busy". It's hard to see any icons. I wonder if they have single characters for team sets, aligned for ease of sight. Also, Shiki needs less Mr. Mew....


----------



## Narin (May 13, 2008)

Wow, these are really cool. I like them.


----------

